# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Ngãi - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Quang Ngai

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Quảng Ngãi* cho người thân, bạn bè. Didau.org xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Quảng Ngãi*.

*Kẹo gương đậu phụng*



Ở phố cổ Thu Xà, nơi một thời là phố cảng sầm uất, sự giao thoa văn hoá đã đem đến cho vùng đất này thứ kẹo có nguồn gốc từ Trung Quốc, đó là kẹo gương hay còn được gọi là kia cứng hay pualýthừng nghĩa là kẹo pha lê. Nguyên liệu làm kẹo gương là đường, mè rang và đậu phụng. Kỹ thuật nấu kẹo gương tinh tế, khéo léo ở khâu nấu đường sao cho tới độ, mè rang sao cho vừa chín trắng, đậu phụng rang sao cho vừa chín thơm và khâu kết hợp lại tất cả những nguyên liệu nói trên. Từ trong khoảng 15-20 phút, người thợ đã tạo được thành một tấm kẹo gương rộng và dài như mảnh kính trong mang vị ngon thanh khiết.

*Quế Trà Bồng*



Cây quế ở huyện Trà Bồng (Quảng Ngãi) ngày càng trở nên nổi tiếng bởi hương thơm đặc trưng và những tinh chất dược liệu quý. Quế và bột quế được dùng để làm gia vị chế biến các món ăn hoặc làm vị thuốc.

*Kẹo mạch nha*



Ai đã từng đến xứ Quảng, lúc trở về đều không quên mang theo những lon mạch nha, hình thức nhãn hiệu tuy đơn sơ nhưng kẹo trong, ngon, sản phẩm đặc biệt của một vùng. Ở Quảng Ngãi, nổi tiếng nhất là kẹo mạch nha làng Mộ Đức.

*Mắm nhum*



Nhum sống ở những gành đá ven bờ biển từ Bình Định đến Quảng Ngãi. Thịt nhum có thể kho để ăn cơm, trộn trứng chưng cách thủỵ.., nhưng ngon nhất là làm mắm. Để làm mắm, người ta cho thịt nhum vào chum sành, rắc một ít muối hạt lên trên, rồi đem vùi vào bếp tro hoặc “giang” ngoài nắng từ 10 đến 15 ngày. Mắm nhum sền sệt, mầu đỏ đục, thơm lựng, từng là đặc sản tiến vua xưa của người dân Quảng Ngãi. Mặn, chua, ngọt lẫn vào trong hương vị riêng của thịt nhum, tạo thành một thứ mắm đầy quyến rũ. Mắm nhum ăn với bún tươi rất ngon. Nhưng ngon nhất là chấm thịt heo ba rọi kèm rau sống cuốn bánh tráng.

* Đường phèn, đường phổi*



Cũng từ nguyên liệu là cây mía, khi nấu đường phèn, người ta cho thêm vôi bột và trứng gà để biến chất dơ trong đường thành bọt. Đây là bí quyết để tạo nên thứ nước đường thanh, sạch và thơm. Đường được nấu chín, sau đó múc ra đưa vào những thùng chứa có để những nòng tre ghim sẵn và chính ở những nòng ghim này mà đường phèn được đóng khối và kết tinh trong vòng khoảng một tuần.

*Tỏi Lý Sơn*



Khí hậu và thổ nhưỡng ở đảo Lý Sơn tạo cho nơi đây loại hành, tỏi đặc biệt thơm với hàm lượng tinh chất rất cao, đặc biệt là tỏi mồ côi (tỏi cô đơn). Tỏi Lý Sơn không lớn nhưng chỉ cần dùng một lượng nhỏ khi nấu cũng tạo hương thơm hấp dẫn. Nếu đã từng dùng hành tỏi Lý Sơn để chế biến các món ăn, chắc chắn bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự khác biệt.

*Cá bống* 



Tùy theo hình dáng, màu sắc người ta chia cá bống ra làm nhiều loại: cá bống thệ, cá bống dô, cá bống nhọn, cá bống mú, cá bống tượng nhưng ngon nhất là cá bống cằn và cá bống cát. Hai loại cá bống này thịt thơm, xương mềm, da trắng mềm. Nếu cá bắt bằng đặt trúm ở vùng Trường Xuân, An Bường thì càng hấp dẫn, độc đáo, có mùi đặc biệt, có hương lạ lùng, làm cho ai đã một lần thưởng thức thì sẽ nhớ mãi món ăn bình dị này.
Cá bống sông Trà mà kho kiểu “móc câu”, rim với nước mắm cá cơm vùng Kỳ Tân, An Chuẩn, ướp nghệ tươi già giã nhỏ, rắc tiêu sọ Trà Phong và ăn cùng niêu cơm gạo ba trăng, trì trì của đồng cát Ba Gia, Tịnh Hiệp, Nghĩa Lâm…, uống mo đài nước chè xanh Minh Long…, thì không có gì sánh bằng! Ngày nay cá bống được chế biến rồi cho vào lọ bán cho du khách gần xa, là món quà tặng bà con, bạn bè dân dã nhưng đậm đà tình nghĩa.

*Gợi ý một số địa chỉ mua đặc sản:*

*Siêu thị- Chợ*

Siêu thị Quảng Ngãi
70 Đại lộ Hùng Vương, TP. Quảng Ngãi

Siêu thị Nội thất Thanh Thủy
200 Quang Trung, TP. Quảng Ngãi

Chợ Quảng Ngãi: Nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, giữa 4 con đường Ngô Quyền-Lê Trung Đình-Nguyễn Bá Loan- Nguyễn Nghiêm


*Shop hàng lưu niệm, quần áo, thời trang*

Cửa hàng Phương Đông
226 Hùng Vương, TP. Quảng Ngãi
Tel: (84-55) 382 0112

Shop quà tặng Vy Loan
149 Phan Đình Phùng, TP. Quảng Ngãi
Tel: (84-55) 382 0961

Shop thời trang trẻ Thùy
122 Phan Đình Phùng, TP. Quảng Ngãi
Tel: (84-55) 382 6427

Shop Vy Trang
404 Nguyễn Nghiêm, TP. Quảng Ngãi
Tel: (84-55) 382 3170






Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Quảng Ngãi* - *tour du lich Quang Ngai*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Quảng Ngãi click vào *du lịch Quảng Ngãi* -*du lich Quang Ngai*

----------

